# Videos/images/songs/whatever, that illustrate certain intertype dynamics



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Okay,

I'll go first...

ESFp/SEE and INFj/EII supervision...


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

LII-ESE metaphor


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Kintsugi said:


> Okay,
> 
> I'll go first...
> 
> ESFp/SEE and INFj/EII supervision...


Why do you think Urahara is an SEE?


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Amaterasu said:


> Why do you think Urahara is an SEE?


I wasn't focusing on the characters or the story-line. I've never watched a full episode of Bleach, lol.

This is just my random personal impression after I watched this (someone linked it to me once). I once used it as an example of a 6, but now, to me, it more accurately represents SEE/EII supervision, based on my experiences.

It's subjective as hell, I know.

EDIT: It reminds me of the resolve and "pushiness" of SeFi. I have had many moments with INFjs/EIIs where I'm like, "stand up for what you goddamn believe in. Grow some balls." 

Obviously, that's just my biased perception. Love you EIIs, really. xD


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

tangosthenes said:


> LII-ESE metaphor


I just love the '90s.


----------

